# The Galaxy - new leopard gecko morph



## Tadashii (Oct 4, 2010)

Anyone seen this? Ron sent out an email last night about them. Not sure what I think, but I like the whited-out faces...

LEOPARDGECKO.COM | THE GALAXY


----------



## C4RL (Jun 9, 2010)

Tadashii said:


> Anyone seen this? Ron sent out an email last night about them. Not sure what I think, but I like the whited-out faces...
> 
> LEOPARDGECKO.COM | THE GALAXY


Saw this on another forum the other day, most people believe that the leo in question is just a super snow eclipse with a paradox spot and some clever marketing :whistling2:


----------



## Tadashii (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah, I wondered about that. Will be interesting to see what happens with them though. I have to say the sun moon and stars thing is a bit lame, and I don't really like the yellow blob on the side.


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

that was like a cheesy car advert or summit lol very nice lookin leo though


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Not a fan, looks a lot less pretty than other morphes


----------



## geckocrazy14 (Mar 10, 2011)

Oooooh I like


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

i think it is a snow morph of some sort with a weird paradox spot and eclipse eyes? i dont like it though prefer the black hole! dunno why not a huge difference


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

I think it looks awful to be honest. I wont be rushing out to by one, no doubt it will be carrying a hefty price tag. Is it me or maybe its an optical illusion but is it showing a bit of an overbite on the bottom jaw ? If it is, then its not an animal I would have chosen to debut a new morph. If it isnt, as the saying goes 'should have gone to specsavers'.


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

Tadashii said:


> Anyone seen this? Ron sent out an email last night about them. Not sure what I think, but I like the whited-out faces...
> 
> LEOPARDGECKO.COM | THE GALAXY


 
*Yea he sent me the same email! not all that keen on it as its something and nothing! I prefer the Paradox Bell Blazing blizzard that Steve Sykes has produced* :lol2:


----------



## Tadashii (Oct 4, 2010)

Mal said:


> I think it looks awful to be honest. I wont be rushing out to by one, no doubt it will be carrying a hefty price tag. Is it me or maybe its an optical illusion but is it showing a bit of an overbite on the bottom jaw ? If it is, then its not an animal I would have chosen to debut a new morph. If it isnt, as the saying goes 'should have gone to specsavers'.


Yeah I know what you mean, lol. It looks a bit "Timmehhhh" (South park fans will know what I'm on about).

I haven't seen Steve Sykes' discovery, I'll go have a look on his site...


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

tonkaz0 said:


> *Yea he sent me the same email! not all that keen on it as its something and nothing! I prefer the Paradox Bell Blazing blizzard that Steve Sykes has produced* :lol2:



oooo, do show some pictures. what's new over the last few years then? since i dropped out from leo's?


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Whatever Ron......

Love the way he releases so many 'new morphs', that really aren't.
He always seems to be test breeding something or other, it's almost like a brand reinvention every now and again.

Oh wait, ........

Looks just like a SSEclipse with paradox spots, seeing as is still being test bred how can he say it's down to a single genetic trait?

Looks to me like it may be a line bred polygenic thing more than anything. Either way, doesn't really look too special.


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

It is just me or does it look a little photoshopped.....


----------



## vizzyuk (Apr 14, 2008)

personally i like the white face reminds me a bit of michael myers or jason vorhees or something, but to be honest im not that blown away by it.
though to be fair if the white face could be a proven trait, then the possibilties of reproducing a similar animal with a super tangerine face, not carrot head, just the face, would be quite interesting, as would the idea of orange "socks" on an all white leo like a diablo blanco - though some would call that blasphemy!! lol

or another idea would be a leo with half white face and half normal (or colored) kinda like the phantom of the opera??
my god i must be tired lol


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm not impressed at all, he seems to be desperate! I mean, has anyone seen the 'firefox'? Its just a super hypo with lav spots. I mean sure, they look nice but are they REALLY worth the price tag he's putting on them? 
The 'galaxy' looks a little like a paradox out of his abyssinian project.. another morph i'm not too keen on. In fact, i'm not fond on any of his leo's.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Mal said:


> I think it looks awful to be honest. I wont be rushing out to by one, no doubt it will be carrying a hefty price tag. *Is it me or maybe its an optical illusion but is it showing a bit of an overbite on the bottom jaw* ? If it is, then its not an animal I would have chosen to debut a new morph. If it isnt, as the saying goes 'should have gone to specsavers'.


*nods* sums it up for me too Mal.... and it's not you or an optical illusion hun there's a definate overbite... all in all it's gopping


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks for confirming the overbite Mel. In that case, Im assuming he has selected the best example of the group for the publicity shots, I wonder what the other examples actually look like it. Basically its a new paint job on a leopard gecko. If a special new paint job was unveiled on an established car and the display car had a big dent in it people wouldnt be overly impressed. To me the same applies here. As they say though, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

We sell 'galaxy' platy's in the fish shop where I work, and they are red/yellow/silver with black dots... so I'm afraid that leo is dissapointing :lol2:


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Mal & Sleepy D the first thing I noticed was the over bite too, its on both geckos, not something I think anyone will find desirable in any gecko regardless to is morph/genetics :/ Not something id want to be debuting like hes done.

Have to say regardless to is overbite I dont find it very nice looking in general, but to be honest im not keen on many of the more recent leo morphs.

Best part about it so far is the name, but id pick the galaxy chocolate over the geckos :mf_dribble: :lol2:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

it think its absolutley (well as we say in scotland) barkit lol
tombos tokay morphs look like supermodels compared to that :lol2:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Ron, Ron, Ron:whistling2: there's no such morph as a Galaxy:whip:, Eclipse super snows have been around for about 4 year now:Na_Na_Na_Na:, And a Eclipse super snow trade name is called a *Total eclipse* this was established about 3 year back, So your leo's are Total eclipse with paradox spots, That's all: victory:. And if they are Eclipse super snow enigma there trade name is called a Super black holes: victory:.


----------

